# Test Post Using New Free Hosting Site (P-40B)



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Seems to be working....


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, I had to find a replacement for Photobucket. This is my first time to post an image to this website since January 2017.

Thanks

Phillip1


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

so, which hosting site?


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Postimg.cc appears to be the one in question...


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, the hosting site is PostImage. It is very simple and easy to use. I needed to post a test photo here before I posted an In-the-Box Model Review in the Sci-fi Section. This site is easier to use than Photobucket.

Thanks

Phillip1


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Another quick test...sorry.


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

So is this a test to guess the contients of the box? How many trys? Is there a prize? LOL!:wink2::grin2:


----------



## Diecaster62 (May 14, 2017)

I have been using *Postimage.org* for over two years now and it's worked fine. :thumbsup:


----------

